# Beet pulp, cottonseed hulls, and corn?



## JamieRuth (Jan 10, 2008)

We've been feeding a grain mixture, goathappy's recipe (Thanks Sarah!) since last summer and lately on a whim my husband went out (without me) and bought beet pulp, whole corn, and cotton seed hulls because he saw people at a dairy goat show feeding it. How can I incorporate this into their feed? Also what are the pros and cons of beet pulp and cottonseed hulls?
Thanks!!
Jamie


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have never fed cottenseed but i do feed beet pulp during the winter. Youhave to be carful feeding it to kids and bucks as it has quite a bit of sugar in it. But it also has a lot of fiber in it. Helps my girls maintain weight during the winter months. They love it. 
beth


----------



## JamieRuth (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you Beth.
I think cottonseed hulls are for fiber too but its seems like I remember reading something negative about it but I'm not sure.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I just did a google search on the cottonseed hulls and all i could find was it was a fiber product, i couldn't find any negative things about it.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

whole corn is not good for goats so if you want to use it, I say only as a treat here and there.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I"m glad you like my recipe!  You're welcome :wink:

Beet pulp is a good filler and energy. Cottonseed is supposed to have protien but I can't say for sure. This one breeder I got a goat from fed it, and I tried feeding it to my goats and they didn't really care for it. We feed a little whole corn, but not much. We bought a roller mill so that we can start cracking it.


----------

